# Michigan Fall Colors



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

One of the best things about Michigan is the beauty of each season and autumn is probably my favorite. The pups and I spent the weekend "up north". The weather was in the high 70s and the colors were at their peak. We stayed with my aunt & uncle who have a beautiful home on a lake. Our bedroom was on the 2nd floor with a sliding glass door onto a balcony, overlooking the lake. Tess absolutely loved it, she spent a long time just laying, gazing out, looking absolutely content. 

I took them down to the beach this morning and Tess just came to life. She was the first to just take off running. That's just not like her. I have to admit to being scared to death and to start with I justed couldn't let them go. After a while I decided I couldn't deny Tess the opportunity to have that kind of fun and I would have to trust that the dogs would come back when I called them. Which of course they did, with the help of treats.

Here are some of our pictures from the weekend.....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

and more


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

The photos are gorgeous, Jill! Your white dogs against all that color photographs so nicely.

What a beautiful weekend to be up north. I've only had the pleasure of going up north during the fall once since we lived here and I loved it. Fall is one of my favorite parts of living in Michigan having grown up in Alabama... the fall is so much more intense here.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

and still more...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, Jill it just looks beyond beautiful! I love all the colors!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

We even found a standard poodle to play with (Cody kicked butt!).... Now both dogs are sound asleep, snoring! I think they enjoyed themselves.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The colors are just beautiful. And the furbabies are so cute. Great pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill, the pictures are absolutely beautiful! What a wonderful way to spend the weekend. Isn't it fun to watch the dogs play off leash. I just love watching mine on the beach. I love to see those first moments after I take off the leash and they chase the sea birds (with absolutely no chance of catching one).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jill, stunning photos thanks for sharing your part of the world. (the pups are gorgeous too)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful! I "heart" Michigan...


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful! I miss the colors of fall so much, being out here in CA where it is always pretty much the same. The only way I know it is really winter on the way is when Starbucks brings out the holiday cups! Thanks so much for sharing these beautiful photos. I heart Michigan, too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW Jill what beautiful pictures, fall is my favorite time of the year. I'm glad you and the fur kids got a chance to get away and had a wonderful time.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Anne - I missed fall so much when I was living in California.

I took this picture yesterday while we were out for a drive:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Jill! Those are absolutely stunning! And to see Tess looking so happy is just beyond words...look at that smile! That just warms my heart. If that isn't balm for the wounded soul, I don't know what is...so much beauty plus happy dogs...heaven couldn't be much better than that! 

I've lived here 7 years now and haven't been up North during fall yet. I'm going to put some pressure on Andrew now! Fall is the BEST in Michigan. We visited the Cider Mill last week...talk about heaven! Warm donuts, fresh cider, children feeding the ducks in a babbling stream...life is so good sometimes.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jill, where "up north" do you go? I spent many weekends hanging out around Gaylord. Your pictures brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the fall leaves. DH and I love to go on trips to Vermont in the fall...entire trip is great. This year he has gone with the guys on a hunting trip to Co---that they do every few years. He called yesterday to tell me the wind was blowing so hard he couldn't hardly stand up...and cold. I think it serves him right for not taking me on the fall trip this month. ound: The beautiful pictures are making me miss it more!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jill- you make me miss Michigan too! Time for a hay ride and apple cider! Oh Uncle John's Cider mill... MMMMM!!!

Fall is just starting to hi the trees down here, we are hoping to spend some time up in the mountains as well!

Amanda


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh Jill the pictures are breathtaking. I also would love to know where you went.

The "kids" look like they are having such a blast. Maybe they want a friend to join them next time? eace:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jill, Thanks for posting the beautiful photos. So enjoyed seeing Tess and Cody relaxing and having fun...especially the ones of Tess "flying!" Sue


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. My aunt & uncle are on Big Twin Lake in Mancelona which is near Torch Lake & Kalkaska. The nearest well known cities are Traverse City & Petoskey.

Ivy, don't you love the reflection of the trees on the water?

I love seeing Tess "smiling" in these pictures. She spends so much time looking sad or leery of the world that seeing her enjoying herself just "did my heart good." Everybody up there had such big dogs that they all wanted to hold Cody & Tess and cuddle. They got kisses & cuddles & massages from everyone they met and both just ate it up. Tess was getting where she'd go looking for them! 

This morning however I think Tess was glad to see me leave for work. She was so tired from all of ther socializing and RLHs in the sand that she refused to go out and potty last night and refused to complete our walk this morning (she of course was carried like the princess she is.)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! What beautiful pictures Jill! I love seeing all beautiful fall colors...it looks like Tess and Cody had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jill, thanks for sharing the gorgeous pictures and I loved seeing Tess and Cody having so much fun.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures! We don't get much of fall in Arizona either, and I grew up in California. I don't think I've ever seen anything like that in person. It is truly beautiful.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful pictures Jill, we get those colors here in KY also. I just love fall.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> ....... (she of course was carried like the princess she is.)


ound: You are such a good doggie-mommy!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, what stunning photos! I can never get enough of looking at fall landscape. When i painted with pastels, most of my work was of fall vistas. Can't get enough! 

We have an "up north" too, the Laurentians, and though we haven't gone yet this year, I'm hoping we will asap as the leaves are falling quickly with the frost we've been getting.  

Your babies are adorable and I just love seeing photos of them. It really does do the heart good to see how happy they are with you.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Marj, do you have any of your fall landscapes you'd like to share with us????

I had never heard of the Laurentians before. Went out and checked out a few websites - *WOW!!!*. What a beautiful area. That will have to go on my list of places that must be visited.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Jill, if you ever decide to visit, you know who to call! :biggrin1:

I do have some photos of my artwork in a thread here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3953&highlight=artwork We found out there are many creative members here! :whoo:

I did scan a few more pictures, but haven't had a chance to get to them. Will post them in that thread soon.


----------

